# Narys Policia Slovakia



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is a picture of our boy Narys taken yesterday @ 11 years old


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

He's still got it 
Looks great for his age.


----------



## GSD_Hugger (Mar 16, 2012)

Good looking dog!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy 11th, heres to many more !!!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

What a fantastic looking dog!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love the look on his face in the first picture- "I'm sexy and I know it".


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I love the look on his face in the first picture- "I'm sexy and I know it".


The look might come from him being bred 20 minutes earlier...lol


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

He looks great - hard to believe he is already 11. Does not look old at all, just distinguished.



NarysDad said:


> The look might come from him being bred 20 minutes earlier...lol


LOL!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Then he does know it- and can prove it!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Stunning and wonderful dog, but then, I am biased. 
My GSD's grandmother is Ajda Zeleznicna Policia


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Handsome guy!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Nary is a beautiful boy!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

He looks great!!!! My girl is 11 too and looks really good.

We must be doing something right!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

still got it! he's so handsome


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you for all the great comments. Narys has been a great joy to have here and is the sire to our Ghost. I plan on using him for one more litter this year before I retire him from breeding at the end of the year. He is surely the strongest male that i have ever owned but at the same time can be such a big teddy bear too


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Nary is a nice looking boy. 

Have you ever had a litter sired by Ghost?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just saw your site. You have some wonderful dogs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

NarysDad said:


> The look might come from him being bred 20 minutes earlier...lol


... and he's still smiling ...


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> Nary is a nice looking boy.
> 
> Have you ever had a litter sired by Ghost?


Yes we have had 2 litters sired by ghost and have one planned for this spring along with Narys also


----------

